# Anyone planning a brazilian wax before their birth? TMI!



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I am already finding it difficult to trim and shave "down there". This happened last pregnancy as well, because of course the tummy gets in the way and I basically just left it all until after the birth when my tummy was mostly out of the way! During the birth, I found the hair down there to be in the way and of course all the birth gunk gets in it and then during the post-partum bleeding when you can't imagine a Diva cup/Keeper/tampon/sponge inserted into you (and likely shouldn't put one in anyway), you get all the crusty blood stuck in the hair and it DRIVES ME INSANE.

I'm not comfortable with getting DH to trim/shave for me as he can't shave his own face without getting a cut







. I figured this time maybe I'd get a brazilian wax and get it all out of the way before the birth and not have to worry about hair! I've also heard that "sugaring" can be less painful, anyone know if this is true? Also, is there any reason NOT to do this while pregnant?


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

I've read that the skin is really super sensitive during pg so it's likely to hurt a *lot* more, but other than that I can't think of a good reason not to. I have to admit, the lack of hair postpartum sounds *really* appealing but I don't know if I can put myself through that kind of pain!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccalizzie*
I've read that the skin is really super sensitive during pg so it's likely to hurt a *lot* more, but other than that I can't think of a good reason not to. I have to admit, the lack of hair postpartum sounds *really* appealing but I don't know if I can put myself through that kind of pain!

I hear ya! I was wondering if it would hurt more while pregnant and it sounds like it might be true! I had a simple bikini wax done prior to my wedding and I thought that was terrible pain! I couldn't stand it if the pain was worse and on my more sensitive areas!

I'm crossing my fingers that someone has experience with "sugaring" being less painful (and perhaps can tell me what the the heck sugaring is).


----------



## BurnsideMommy (Jan 25, 2004)

I've never had sugaring done, so no help there. My aunt claims it hurts so much less than regular waxing though and will never wax again.

I've heard also not to wax while pregnant - something about the blood circulation is similar to that around your menstrual cycle when they also do not reccomend getting waxed.

I hear ya on the post partum mess though, so I've just been shaving (I also wouldn't let DH do it!) - it's tricky , but I manage.


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

What about an electric razor? i don't *think* you can cut yourself with one of those--we just got one for my grandpa because he's on blood thinners and shouldn't cut himself.

Hmmm...I may have to check that out for me! I'd trust DH to do it if I knew he couldn't cut me.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

other than the pain of waxing dont see a problem w/it. dh did mine for me with a bikini trimmer wasnt smooth but so much better than hair getting all gunky.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I would just buy an electric razor, I can't imagine the pain now that my skin is extra sensitive everywhere.


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

I think a full body wax would be great! It may hurt a little but you would feel great about yourself later


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I had to have injections with this pregnancy and my DR prescribled me emla cream and I never used it... just kinda did the shot without it... well anyway I had the emla cream here so I used it before my wax and I didn't feel a thing..... then i heard some nasty stuff about emla and I got rid of it!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

What is "sugaring?"









I can't see down there anymore to shave either, and it's really annoying! Why o why is it necessary biologically to have hair in my buttcrack... I mean I have pants on most of the time so I don't need it to keep me warm! Damn slow evolution.


----------



## Mermaidmomma (Oct 21, 2005)

I have an electric Lady Remington. And I LOVE it. I get a nice CLOSE shave and the blade part never even hits my skin. Got it at a Walmart


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I just stood in front of the mirror to trim it









Sugaring


----------



## jennkraig (Apr 20, 2006)

I've gone brazillian twice, never while pregnant, but have also been considering doing it towards the end. It is akward enough though to have some stranger playing with my coochie when my belly isn't huge that I don't know if I will have the guts to do it at 36wks or more.


----------



## germanshepherdess (Apr 30, 2006)

I never tried Waxing before but I'm Egyptian and Sugaring is a tradition here. As soon as a girl hits puberty we get full body sugering every month...







I can't say it doesn't hurt but you get used to it after a couple of times. Anyways, to answer your question, yes I am getting a brazilian "sugaring" before giving birth..


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't understand how sugaring would hurt less than waxing. Both are pulling hair out by the roots in big chunks . . .


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmk*
I don't understand how sugaring would hurt less than waxing. Both are pulling hair out by the roots in big chunks . . .

















: I regularly wax many areas of my body and I can't say it is the wax coming off that hurts...it's the hairs being pulled out. (Yet somehow, it's also strangely satisfying...







)


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I usually get brazilian wax, but I don't do it during pregnancy or before birth. I feel like the hair serves to prevent infections from passing into the vagina. I don't have any research to back this up, but I feel like it would help prevent things like strep b or even just help to keep bacteria out after your water breaks. That is just my thinking, but I am all about the brazilian wax - it is really not that painful if you have a good experienced technician. It is a small area .


----------



## worldwideweber (Oct 21, 2003)

i got a bikini wax (not a full Brazilian) at about 34 weeks and it did hurt more than usual. but it was making me nuts since i can't see down there and i want to go swimming.

i can't shave there because i get all bumpy and itchy.

so, yes, it hurt, but go to a place you trust and hopefully it will be over quick!!


----------



## Stephanie L. (Jun 7, 2005)

Sweetiemommy-

For what it's worth... I have come to understand that it all flows out and away from the vagina and infections are hard to come by unless you are inserting something inside. When my water had been broken for 8 days my midwives never once suggested trimming down there. I think they would have said the opposite: if you get a cut you might introduce bacteria and that could become infected...

I did manage to keep trimmed up a bit for a while, but by the time I couldn't see down there anymore I let it all go. I liked the idea of an electric razor. But an overall Brazilian a month before birth might keep it manageable for the next several weeks.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmk*
I don't understand how sugaring would hurt less than waxing. Both are pulling hair out by the roots in big chunks . . .









I'm guessing that the sugar doesn't stick to your skin like waxing does, perhaps the sugar just sticks to the hair.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I had DH shave me with his electric beard trimmer. He had plenty of fun doing it and it was pain-free. The RN at the hospital was surprised to find me shaven, said she'd never seen anyone come in prepared like that and did I mind if she asked how I did it? DH was there and I said, "He did it." She said, "Wow, great idea!"


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Before dd I had full brazilians done monthly (including the butt strip







). It was great. However, I went almost my entire pregnancy not doing it until 38 weeks. OMG, it was awful! I bled so much, which had never happened before! I kept asking the tech to stop and let me breathe. I don't recommend it unless this is something you are doing throughout your whole pregnancy.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetiemommy*
I usually get brazilian wax, but I don't do it during pregnancy or before birth. I feel like the hair serves to prevent infections from passing into the vagina. I don't have any research to back this up, but I feel like it would help prevent things like strep b or even just help to keep bacteria out after your water breaks. That is just my thinking, but I am all about the brazilian wax - it is really not that painful if you have a good experienced technician. It is a small area .

kind of like nose hairs?


----------



## jenason (Nov 2, 2005)

I went ahead and had one at 38 weeks pg and was nervous because I've had them in the past and they hurt. I was very surprised to find that this one hurt MUCH less, in fact I was hardly uncomfortable! I did take 2 tylenol before and practices my hypno birthing techniques during the waxing though, so maybe that helped!


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mermaidmomma*
I have an electric Lady Remington. And I LOVE it. I get a nice CLOSE shave and the blade part never even hits my skin. Got it at a Walmart









Yep! I have that one too. Works great. Waxing would rip my skin to pieces.


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

I had a full brazilian done last week (including the butt strip too...) and I was 30 weeks. I do full brazilians regularly though. It didn't hurt more than usual. But I won't recommend it unless you are used to do it for years like I am.

Be careful with shaving because the hair grows more quickly afterwards.....

It's true that hair can prevent infection. However, I hate having hair "down there" and if I don't wax, I get ingown hair and that's disgusting.....









Good luck in finding a solution that suits you!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Snopes's take on shaving.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

I got waxed 1 month before birth, I reallllly hurt but so worth it IMO.
Midwife said it is safe.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh...ouch...

I know what you mean about the hair getting in the way. I still shave down there, but can't get all up in there like I usually do. It's usually all gone except for a little circle above the goods. Now it's pretty much just the part that would stick out of a bikini that's gone.

I thought about getting a wax, but 1) blood?, and 2) ouch!


----------



## germanshepherdess (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmk* 
I don't understand how sugaring would hurt less than waxing. Both are pulling hair out by the roots in big chunks . . .









It doesn't hurt less and i never said it doesn't hurt... I just said I've been doing it for years and you kindda get used to the pain after awhile!!!








So anyways I wouldn't reccommend if you haven't tried before..


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I had a brazillian done a few times, but I kept getting strange red bumps / whiteheads - each and every time i had it done. I don't know why.
It wasn't unbearable or anything. Otherwise, shaving is my main means of hygiene. but, that is getting harder and harder. I told DH that he's going to help out soon. he's okay with that.









I'd like to know if sugaring was available in my area. I'd totally try it out!


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

without even reading the other replies, all I can say is waxing during pregnancy....especially that far along is torture...let alone having a Brazillian done. I went into labor with 70's bush. I had nobody to impress with my bits and pieces.


----------



## rado (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought I was the only one wondering what to do with "the bush" before things get up close and personal next month, when I have dd#2.

I intend to enlist dh in the cause...hadn't even considered a wax. This is the best TMI thread going, IMO.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I just use the Lady Remington. I've had no problem using it while very pregnant. I wax my eyebrows while pregnant, but I don't think I could consider a wax or sugaring of that area.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Rather, I gave up saving my pubic area (I just trimmed along the sides with my regular ol' razor in the shower) when I became pregnant. I didn't want to mess with the area at all (shaving cream, or even thinking about the area) when I m/c'd and early on in the pregnancy. Then I decided I'd let it all grow out so it'd look nice instead of half-grown-out, esp with all the appts and stuff, and not being able to get down there eventually anyway. What the heck, women must have had it work for them for centuries


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

i just used a beard trimmer, what's a couple mm of hair? Actually I also have a great product called bodybare which is excellent for keeping your crotch "bare" without ANY risk of nicking yourself. It's a little time consuming though, more than shaving.. less than epilating so if you have a toddler the option might be out hahah. My 1 year old loves vibrating machines like electric razors, his dad touches the base of his razor to the baby's cheeck when he shaves in the morning, but when I'm concentrating on that area I don't feel like sharing my hair removal device with the baby.


----------



## evenstarlight (Aug 16, 2006)

I regularly get a wax down there, and have had one about four times during this pregnancy....it doesn't hurt that bad really. I think it's totally worth it for the nice clean feeling....
I'm struggling now though to figure out how to fit it in. I'm "due" for one about now, but I'm due for another 7 weeks, so i'm wondering if I should put it off till nearer the time i'm due, but not too close in case I'm early!

One of the beauty therapists told me that she had a woman come in once who's water's had just broken, but she was determined to stay active so she walked there, had all her waxing done (actually had some contractions on the table) and then walked home again and later that day gave birth!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I shave and trim myself. Cant stand the hair collecting everything

I made the stuff for sugaring and tried it. While I liked the result I didn't care much for the pain.

Dont think I am brave enough to have someone else wax me unless of course dh did it. Dont think he would be willing to subject me to pain though


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had regular brazilians (yep, butt strip too







) every 4 weeks for . . . six? years. That sounds right.

I'll keep doing it through my pg - if it gets too uncomfortable, I'll have to figure something else out, but I'm pretty darn used to it, and ITA about not wanting to trap any more PP blood than necessary. . . . .

C


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I had my first Brazillian this past weekend, I am 18 weeks. I had a bikini wax before and it was very painful but that was years ago. I had heard that it had a lot to do with the person that was doing it which I think is definitely true in my case. This time I was obviously pregnant (wasn't last time) and did the whole thing! I was irritated that evening and a bit the next day. I got red bumps and some whiteheads but that is almost gone. It is my plan to go every 4 weeks or so until this baby arrives.

Keri


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

3 words
Norelco Personal Groomer
About $45 at Target or other giant store. Worth EVERY cent. I can't reach all that well, but it is pretty much fool-proof. My DH has done it for me twice now. You can use a guard to leave a bit of hair, or cut it all off. I have had NO nicks or cuts or scrapes. And not one single ingrown hair or shaving bump.

I really really really like mine.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayes* 
3 words
Norelco Personal Groomer
About $45 at Target or other giant store. Worth EVERY cent. I can't reach all that well, but it is pretty much fool-proof. My DH has done it for me twice now. You can use a guard to leave a bit of hair, or cut it all off. I have had NO nicks or cuts or scrapes. And not one single ingrown hair or shaving bump.

I really really really like mine.


But since you're just shaving/trimming woudln't you need to do that like every other day to stay smooth?

Keri


----------



## beckydv (May 31, 2006)

I am SO not into having DH shave me! It is a completely foreign idea to me to have him foraging around down there with something sharp, especially now when it's good and swollen and sensitive.

I've just been trimming with scissors. I'm sure it looks like hell. Maybe the midwife will have a good laugh with her assistant over me.


----------



## TwinMomWendy (Jul 13, 2006)

I clean a house for a lady who is an instructor at the local Aveda Institute. I asked her about doing a Brazilian wax, and she said "Absolutely NO NO NO!" She also went on to say that any reputable cosmotoligist wouldn't wax down there during pregnancy. It's not that safe, due to the increased blood flow! Just like one of the PP's said, she was bleeding!!!!







This just doesn't sound safe! I'm sure after the babe comes out, you could just trim....


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

It fascinates me that everyone here seems so gungho on doing this, after decades of complaints about how humiliating it was that shaving was a standard part of prep for hospital childbirth.

I realize "choice" plays a huge role in how we perceive this, but it is still a bit







: to me.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

My old thread resurrected.







 I decided to skip the brazilian and instead used my Braun shaver (has a trimmer attachment) and a mirror and trimmed REALLY short. Worked nicely.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMomWendy* 
"Absolutely NO NO NO!" She also went on to say that any reputable cosmotoligist wouldn't wax down there during pregnancy. It's not that safe, due to the increased blood flow! Just like one of the PP's said, she was bleeding!!!!







This just doesn't sound safe! I'm sure after the babe comes out, you could just trim....


I really don't get what the big deal would be. Why exactly would this be dangerous???
Yes, it hurts but I didn't bleed at all.
The only thing I would change is that DH and I had sex about an hour before my appointment. Of course I took a shower and cleaned up but I am sure that area was still tender because of the recent blood flow








So.... worst case scenerio you do bleed - it's just superficial. You could cut yourself shaving your bikini line.
I honestly see it as more sanitary because razors that are kept in shower areas can and do attract bacteria which would introduce infection.

This is something I have wanted to do for a while but knowing there will be pictures of my yoni is a motivating factor for me







We are hiring a photographer friend for our labor/birth. For me it's not about impressing my MW or making her job easier which is why hospitals shaved patients and of course, there would have been an episiotomy - they shaved me with my first AND I got an episiotomy







:

This is for me - well, DH too







I like to keep things very short/neat down there and that just becomes impossible when there is a big belly in your way - not to mention is is not physically possible for me to reach ummm... behind when I am big pregnant.

Keri


----------



## slinkypea2 (Jul 23, 2003)

I couldn't even imagine waxing now. i tried it several times about a year ago. i did my legs and just a bikini area , no brazilian. I had a hard enuf time being that close,it hurt so bad. I stopped because the pain didn't lessen anytime I went and I am hairy, was still just as hairy when it grew back. Also later in the evening after I had waxing done, I would feel really sick like with shakes and stuff. I will never do it again. But I would deal with pain one more time to get the Laser hair removal. It is supposed to be permanant. More exspensive but you don't have to do it every 4 weeks.

I will just trim and shave until I can't anymore. i don't care if the midwife or dh sees it bushy.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

I had most of mine lasered off this year. I left some at the top, but all of the hair from the underside is gone. I love it. I feel so much cleaner and dnt have to worry about shaving. It is one of the best things i have ever done for myself.
Now i dont have to worry about doing shaving gymnastics when i am 9 months pregnant and ready to deliver!!
Now if i could only get my legs done!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

I'm not comfortable with getting DH to trim/shave for me as he can't shave his own face without getting a cut
There's a razor called the Shick Silk Effect razor which has tiny little wires wrapped around the blades. Sounds wierd! Looks wierd! BUT will shave you with little to no possible chance of cutting yourself. (I got a TINY knick on my knee the other day but have no idea how I did it!) I tell you this because my husband is wonderful but not so great at shaving and he's been helping me as I can no longer reach either!







This razor works great for that, and the shave... while not AS close as a traditional razor... is pretty darned good!

Bonus: the blades are pretty cheap!


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Not into pain/shaving myself...you could always give the hair a trim with scissors so it will be out of the way of the gunk. Hand mirror on the toilet seat, if you need it to see better, but since you wouldn't be grazing the skin I think the danger of cuts would be minimal.


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

I've always just shaved, by feel. I can't really see that well down there anyway, even though I'm thin.

But seriously..........butt strips!!! I laughed so hard when I read that.









I'm too chicken to try a wax and _especially_ afraid of a butt strip.

I usually just trim it up a little with scissors when I'm near birth time. I'm afraid my mw would lecture me if I were clean shaven but I do need to trim to keep it cleaner.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

my dh just gives me a trim with his beard trimmer. he trims it very short and it's great for a few weeks. i have had a braz... but OMFG that hurt. i don't think i could do it pregnant. (but i did love it!)


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
Not into pain/shaving myself...you could always give the hair a trim with scissors so it will be out of the way of the gunk. Hand mirror on the toilet seat, if you need it to see better, but since you wouldn't be grazing the skin I think the danger of cuts would be minimal.

Using the Shick razor doesn't hurt. The blades don't touch your skin. This is a revelation for me. I used to get crazy razor burn even on my legs... no more!!!







Seriously for anyone who shaves, it is cheap and worth a try! ETA... I first heard about this razor here on MDC of course!!!

Why would a midwife lecture someone for being clean shaven??? I cannot even imagine. I would think the dressing of my yoni is really my own business, isn't it???


----------



## Azza (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to be doing the 70's fro. I'll feel quite exposed enough without making it worse by shaving/waxing thanks.


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm only 5 months and it's already becoming hard but I definitely want to keep it hairfree for as long as possible, keep us updated!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I have been getting my eyebrows, legs, armpits and bikini waxed for about 2 years now. What I have found in talking to other women, is that different people have different sensitivities. For me, my armpits don't hurt at all, neither do my legs. But eyebrows and bikini??? YEOUCH! I am not getting my bikini done anymore, partly because my aesthetician keeps going too small. I just want things neatened up a bit. I personally don't like the appearance of a bald or nearly bald yoni. Get my upper thighs, just to where my underwear goes. She said she was trying to give the most for my money (or less, technically!) But my own preference is to be a little neater, but still look natural.
So, instead of letting her was there, I will just trim myself.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i use the clippers with no guard on it. that way the hair is short but not bald. last time it got really hard to reach at the end and i think i made dh do it. he was really reluctant. i didn't want the fro though. i've never been brave enough to wax down there







but yeah i agree the last thing i want with crusty blood is crusty hair clumps.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

_But since you're just shaving/trimming woudln't you need to do that like every other day to stay smooth?_

Nope. It grows back in pretty slowly. I have actually only done it twice in the last couple of months. Things stay REALLY smooth for at least a week or two.


----------



## hippiemom (Jan 7, 2002)

I realllllllly do not understand any of this thread... I read it just to try and get it, but I don't. I am with the poster who brought up the fact that, haven't we fought for the right NOT to have to be shaven for labor and delivery? I am a doula and childbirth educator, and have noticed that many of my clients are shaved "down there". Why? Since when did natural pubic hair become out of fashion? Yeah I'm old and outta touch I guess, but I cannot imagine shaving or waxing it all on a regular basis. I take care of the bikini area in the summer, and shave my legs and pits, but sheesh, that is enough.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Whew, I was starting to think I was going nuts for wondering that. I'm only 29, so not sure age is a factor. But maybe I'm just out of touch.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemom* 
I realllllllly do not understand any of this thread... I read it just to try and get it, but I don't. I am with the poster who brought up the fact that, haven't we fought for the right NOT to have to be shaven for labor and delivery? I am a doula and childbirth educator, and have noticed that many of my clients are shaved "down there". Why? Since when did natural pubic hair become out of fashion? Yeah I'm old and outta touch I guess, but I cannot imagine shaving or waxing it all on a regular basis. I take care of the bikini area in the summer, and shave my legs and pits, but sheesh, that is enough.

no sheesh needed, it's completely a personal preference, i don't think it has anything to do with fashion, but with what feels good. i don't shave my legs, but did shave my pubic area for many years. now i just trim it very very short. it's all about what you're comfortable with. and that's really what women have been "fighting" for isn't it? the freedom to do as we so please with our own pubic hair, shave or not, trim or not wax or not. not having someone else tell us what we want wiht our bodies is wrong, dirty or "fashionable" is freedom too.

(and i'm guessing i'm older than you and have certain parts pierced too that others might find odd or wrong also







)


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Hippiemom, I've been getting notices in my email saying there were more replies and each time I would think of all my AP/NFL friends in Lawrence, KS that are completely unshaven. Not all of them are, but there are a good handful. And I keep thinking that this site is about being more natural. I do shave my legs in the summer and I trim my pubic hair, but I've never shaven it completely. And I also wax my eyebrows. I've got a long way to go to get completely comfortable with my natural body. This thread just seemed a little odd to me here.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
no sheesh needed, it's completely a personal preference, i don't think it has anything to do with fashion, but with what feels good. i don't shave my legs, but did shave my pubic area for many years. now i just trim it very very short. it's all about what you're comfortable with. and that's really what women have been "fighting" for isn't it? the freedom to do as we so please with our own pubic hair, shave or not, trim or not wax or not. not having someone else tell us what we want wiht our bodies is wrong, dirty or "fashionable" is freedom too.

I agree 100% it is about personal preference.
I personally llike the feeling of a hairless yoni. It is more for me than anyone else. My DH didn't even know I was having this done but he likes it a LOT







It is easier for him to see everything and we all know how visual men are.







I honestly fantisized about having this done for weeks before I made the appointment.







:

What I think is ironic is that someone would feel it is out of place that this thread is here







: I am a homebirthing, extended nursing, cloth diapering, co-sleeping Mama and have been at MDC for 5 years. I see more medically minded detached parenting threads than NFL/AP threads, specificially in this forum. I mean we cannot even use the word mainstream on this board anymore (now, don't delete this post please, I didn't call anyone mainstream







) So it's not name calling









But a Mama that makes the choice to decide what body hair stays and what goes is now not NFL/AP??? It's ok to decide to expose my fetus to unnecessary testing, chemicals, narcotics & other medications during labor, not to mention planned cesareans & vaccines but it's not ok to decide how much pubic hair I have??? Hmmm so much for women having a choice.

Interesting









Keri

BTW I'm 37 and I DON'T wax my eyebrows


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

I hate to be blunt......
I think you can be Natural/Ap parenting and have hair or no hair. I think medical concerns and things like that are alot different than a prefrence to shave.
I agree that hair is a natural part of life, but for some women it is ugly and gross. I said i was going to be blunt.
Also I think hair or hairless has been a trend. Just like clothes. Different generations did different things with it.
Does it really serve a purpose? In certain areas, I dont think so.
It is a choice to do what you want with your own body. Shaving is not going to effect my baby or my health.
Maybe it is my age (27) but I think too much hair on a woman anywhere, is unecessary. I dont see shat having hair or not down there or anywhere is considered not natural parenting or living. I thought that had to do with concerns that could effect the person/family in a real way. I.E. Circing, Vaxing, drug free etc.
Just my opinion.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

do it!!!!









I have been getting brazilians throughout my pregnancy and found that they do NOT hurt any more than usual (for me personally, I've heard some people become more sensitive).

Be warned though that your first time getting a brazilian is the toughest, because there is just more hair to remove and it takes a little getting used to. But it is SO WORTH IT!!!


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh wow I just read through the whole thread.

I agree with others that it is a matter of personal preference. I would be upset if I was shaved against my wishes in a hospital, absolutely.







:

But I think we all have the right to do as we wish with our hair as a personal choice!!! Pubic and otherwise. I am very into natural living but one thing I enjoy doing for myself is getting a wax.

Nothing wrong with the natural look either!!!


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe I'll change my sig to "bikini waxes are NOT natural!"
JK. I'm pretty live & let live when it comes to other people's grooming habits.
I wonder about the infantilizing/porn-izing aspect of it...there's something odd to me about trying to have hairless genitals as an adult woman. I am no longer prepubescent, and the porno 'landing strip' doesn't appeal to me aesthetically. And pain/itching/bleeding/pimples/ingrown hairs on my labia sounds totally unappealing. So no, I don't really "get it" either. A trim seems more than adequate if needed to keep things hygienic.
But I've got no problem with people seeing it differently.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, same here. I wasn't proposing that we confiscate people's hot wax; just wondering if mamas had given any thought to the shaving/waxing issue in light of the history of this issue, in terms of natural birth.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Herausgeber* 
Yeah, same here. I wasn't proposing that we confiscate people's hot wax; just wondering if mamas had given any thought to the shaving/waxing issue in light of the history of this issue, in terms of natural birth.









:

maybe i shouldn't wear a bra either, in light that my feminist foremothers risked so much socially by burning them.....

(i wonder if anyone here knows that there are certain ethinic groups in this world have no or very little pubic hair... are they naturally infantilized too by naturally being like this?







)


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
i don't think it has anything to do with fashion, but with what feels good.


agreed, I dont bother with my legs at all (well, rarely, definitely less than once a month....) but I shave all pubic and armpits daily. at almost 6 month pregnant it's getting really hard to see to shave there so I'll be doing it by feel before too long.

no waxing though, ugh. no one besides me or my partner needs to get that close to me naked.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
(i wonder if anyone here knows that there are certain ethinic groups in this world have no or very little pubic hair... are they naturally infantilized too by naturally being like this?







)

No, but in looking into it I learned more about pubic hair than I had even thought possible







. Closest I could come was that Japanese people tend to have thinner pubic hair. But no, I wouldn't see that as the same as voluntarily and painfully removing your secondary sex characteristics.

I also found The Brazilian Wax: the New Hairlessness Norm for Women? . Rather comprehensive and expresses my thinking on the matter.

Regardless once again, peace and hair grease to the waxers and nonwaxers of the universe


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

_maybe i shouldn't wear a bra either, in light that my feminist foremothers risked so much socially by burning them....._

Except that didn't actually happen!

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/burnbra.htm


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

being shaved in a hospital and "styling" your own hair are completely different imo. i would feel violated having someone do that TO me but i don't at all doing what i want with it at home. (or trying to con my dh into doing it once my belly gets too big







). i'm too chicken to get waxed down there but i get my lip waxed on a regular basis. i just don't groove on having a 'stache. i don't want to look like a man even if apparently my genetics did want me to







i think it is about the freedom to do whatever feels good to you.

i think nfl encompases a wide variety of personal 'style' types. i mean it is easy to assume when we can't see everyone sitting at their computer's that we all have dreads and wear quilted skirts and backless shirts and grow our armpit hair.....but uh i don't look like that. and yet there are so many things about AP that i love. it doesn't have to mean hippie. or 70s style bush







(which i am rocking at the moment by the way) i go back and forth


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Herausgeber* 
_maybe i shouldn't wear a bra either, in light that my feminist foremothers risked so much socially by burning them....._

Except that didn't actually happen!

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/burnbra.htm

sure it did, i have photos of it in my women's studies text books! (okay, maybe they were draft cards... but men burned those, not women)


----------



## Auralie (Nov 2, 2005)

It's weird, but I never felt the urge to have a Brazilian until this, my third pregnancy. I just had a total aversion to my hair. Now, I feel great. I felt great with a full bush during my first two pregnancies. Go figure. Before Brazilian, I did NOTHING, not even shaving.

Thanks for posting the article on the feminist perspective. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Mrs_Hos (May 3, 2004)

This thread makes me laugh because we are all strong, powerful women trying to impart our ideas/opinions to others to 'help'...yet sometimes words on paper come out wrong and people feel threatened...

My 'opinion' is do what you want with your hair! Shave your head bald for all I care (and all other parts too!)

The 'biology' of it for ME is that when I completely shave my pubic area it feels good at first, but then if I sweat at all or just basic moisture is in the area it feels like my labia stick--either together or to my leg or something--just kinda sticky feeling...don't like it...so I do it rarely.

Same with armpits. If anyone out there has never grown their armpit hair, I would suggest you try it just once. After the hair grows out about 1/4 inch, it starts to feel nice...no pricklies! I don't sweat or smell 1/2 as much as I do shaven! And my armpits never have the 'sticky--kinda starting to sweat' feeling! It really feels better...but that is hard to explain to someone who has never had hair --or doesn't remember it!
I do shave my pits if I'm going to be in a swimsuit or something...mainly for my dh--he is ok with hair on my legs--but draws the line with armpits!









As for labor/delivery--PROS of shaving would be no hair sticking to the dried blood/pad after the birth, better photo ops (can see more) during delivery, no hair sticking to the 'tape' under paper pads (vs cloth pads).
CONS--if you knick yourself shaving right before L&D you may notice it, hard to shave while hugely pg, waxing may be uncomfortable since pg makes you more sensitive in that area (usually), hair growing back and blood/stitches is not a cool combo.

Those are just MY Pros and Cons--and are put here just to let ya think about! Again--I care NOT what anyone else does with any of their hair. Hell, my dh shaves all over the place--chest, crotch, he even TRIMS his armpits! (he's a metrosexual)























Anyways--keep the posts coming! I'm finding it really entertaining!


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

I got a Brazillian wax while I was in my 6th month and it hurt more than I could have ever imagined! I used it as practice for pain coping for birth! For some reason, I had no idea that the follicles would be more sensitive because of pregnancy, so part of my problem may have been that I was not expecting it to be this way at all. I have been waxed while I wasn't pregnant and it was never anywhere near this bad. I would recommend using an electric shaver and having your husband help you - just make sure you put on an attachment - it can be a really short one - that way he can't cut you.

Good luck!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Haven't read the entire thread, but my mom's a cosmotologist and yes, the skin IS MUCH MORE DELICATE during pregnancy. In fact, people have been known to lose skin and bruise very badly from waxing a bikini line and/or more than that during pregnancy. And I'm talking bruising like you've been beaten. I know this because I had her wax my bikini line before I knew I was pregnant. I lost the top layer of skin and bruised so badly I couldn't wear underwear or anything more than a very loose skirt for a week and a half. When we realized what was happening we stopped and she asked me if there was any possibility that I was pregnant. I was like, "well, mom, I suppose so, as I am married and we have sex..." Lo and behold...

So apparently, there are horror stories like mine all over salon culture...that's why they make you sign a waiver. I even know several salons absolutely refuse to wax a pregnant woman.

So, I'd say, shave as much as you can and then take a pair of trimming scissors with you to the birth and trim the hair very short after you've had the baby.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Resurrecting this thread.

I found it while doing a search on brazilian waxing during pregnancy. I had never done it before, had only tried upper lip, eyebrow, armpit and bikini, all of which were a good deal painful. I normally didn't do much with my hair 'down there' and there was a lot of it. So after reading an article about brazilians I got curious. I have shaven my lady before, but I hated the way it felt not 3 hours later, and (TMI) I'm one of those people that has hair on the inside of my outer labia, so shaving took forever to get a thorough job done. I told my DP about it and she was not impressed and talked me out of it for a bit. She said she didn't want me looking like a little girl, which was not my goal or intention.

For some reason this pregnancy I am just not happy with my body hair so last week I did it, I made an appointment to get a brazilian. I was worried after reading this thread about the pain of it, but I figure after pushing a person through my body with no meds I can handle anything. On Friday I did it. She left a nice little patch on the top, but nothing down below. Surprisingly it hurt less than getting my eyebrow and upper lip done. I brought tylenol with me in case I needed it, but by the time I got up off the table all the pain was gone. And I'm sold. I love the way it feels. I love being clean down there. It has literally been years since I've been hairfree but I will be doing this for a while to come. Personally it feels so nice to be neat down there. The hair was so annoying, and I hated feeling like cleaning up for doctors and midwives, but I also hated feeling all hairy. I can't wait to throw on my bathing suit this year with no advance preparation.


----------



## meesh38 (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
I wonder about the infantilizing/porn-izing aspect of it...there's something odd to me about trying to have hairless genitals as an adult woman. I am no longer prepubescent, and the porno 'landing strip' doesn't appeal to me aesthetically. And pain/itching/bleeding/pimples/ingrown hairs on my labia sounds totally unappealing. So no, I don't really "get it" either. A trim seems more than adequate if needed to keep things hygienic.
But I've got no problem with people seeing it differently.









:


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

To each their own.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wax my own upper lip and brows/above brows with the same amount of pain as before.

I had my armpits waxed a few times years ago and it was pretty horrible, but not so bad as to stop me from doing it a few more times.

Brazilian HURT! I have thick coarse hair and after one strip I stopped, I was trying to do it myself..there's no way I could do it again, pg or not.

I got laser (full Brazillian) two times and it was painful but awesome results!! Once I'm not pg I'll get it again (it wasn't really permanent for me, maybe 6 months or so. Trying to shave now at 6 months is getting tricky, but just go by feel and will keep on shaving.

I didn't shave any body/facial hair for a number of years. Now I'm just the opposite. I like the feel of both and think its great any way you want to decorate yourself. I do it for myself. My dh met me hairy as can be so it certainly isn't for him.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I thought it was supposed to be bad in pregnancy for various reasons. I'm not a waxer and have issues with brazilian waxes but have shaved a little on the sides. Anyway what's wrong with just going au natural while pregnant?


----------



## Libelle (Feb 23, 2007)

I never shave down there (maybe I don't need to?). I think, it is a cultural thing, but I like my hair and I would rather colour it than shave it off.

I will ask my mw about this as well - as I don't want her to have some kind of expectation to that regard.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I, personally, wouldn't do it while pregnant... based on experience.
I got my eyebrows waxed when I was about 3 months pregnant with my first child. The same woman who had been waxing them for two years without incident did it that time too, except that it was the first (and last!) time I got anything waxed while pregnant.

She did the wax and it hurt ten times more than it did when I wasn't pregnant. It bled really badly. The area that was waxed was swollen, red, and feverish for 4 days!!! I had to take Tylenol for 2 days the pain was so bad. So... for me anyway, I don't dare get a brazillian while pregnant.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got to have hubby trim for me.

I also heard this type of wax in pregnancy is excruciatingly painful!


----------



## tinyscrafts (May 18, 2005)

OMG!

emla cream is a great idea,LOL








I know another doula that carries a battery powered epilady in her doula bag to pull out when a mom has gets an epidural- for comic relief. I think this would be a VERY different use of it
















all i can say is OUCH







:

I'll add, doulas/nurses etc see all kinds, hair no hair, landing strip, shapes,,, and it really doesn't matter


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I tried a brazillian wax at home. OMG that HURT!!! I will NEVER do that again. And I can only imagine that doing one while pregnant would put you into labor.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckhagen* 
She did the wax and it hurt ten times more than it did when I wasn't pregnant. It bled really badly. The area that was waxed was swollen, red, and feverish for 4 days!!! I had to take Tylenol for 2 days the pain was so bad. So... for me anyway, I don't dare get a brazillian while pregnant.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GinaRae*
I also heard this type of wax in pregnancy is excruciatingly painful!

My own personal experience was that it wasn't too painful. The upper lip waxing hurt much worse. I'd never had it done not pregnant, and I am quite sensitive down there now that I am pregnant, but it really wasn't bad. It didn't hurt at all by the time I got up fromt he table. It hurts a hell of a lot less than those darn ingrown hairs that I get too. I brought some tylenol with me for if I needed it, but I never needed it.

I don't think there is anything wrong with going au natural. I was totally all natural with the last pregnancy and that was perfectly fine, but this time around I just didn't enjoy being all furry. It feels so much cleaner to me right now.


----------



## candicesj (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely test-wax part of your hair before starting. My skin can get crazy when I am on certain medication or have extra hormones... I tried to wax my upper lip at the beginning of pregnancy and literally took off a layer of my skin with it. I've had similar problems from being on Accutane a few years ago and being on the pill.

And as others have said, the pain can be more extreme since you're pregnant so that's something else to take into consideration.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't think so much about the "infantalizing" of it as much as I've come to associate having a hairless cooch (except I do like that "landing strip") as my personal preference of feeling clean. I've shaved for years, a good decade nowadays, and simply like the way it feels cooler and, IMO, carries less of a smell for me. Without an air conditioner our home gets to be 100 degrees inside (it was 89 indoors today, in April) and I simply want no hair on my body. For me it applies to my partner as well - I'm turned on when he shaves/close trims down there - much more fun for me being intimate with him. I just hate feeling unclean down there. I like using wet wipes during the day a few times just to keep feeling fresh, kind of like reapplying underarm deodorant a few times during hot days. I hate feeling hot and sticky and feel a lot better body-hairless. Not so much a feminist/empowerment type thing for me...

I'm going to have to enlist DP's help for this later on it seems!








That is something we've never done together. He doesn't seem to have a preference either way when it comes to my styling down there.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I heard you can get varicose veins from waxing during pregnancy, from the stress on the skin... I don't know if it's true but it's enough to stop me.


----------



## RachelSerena (Aug 4, 2006)

I purchased an epilator specifically for doing brazilian hair removal, partially because I have been wanting to for quite a while now, and because of the horrendous "blood clots" in the hair after the birth of my first DD. I am 22 weeks PG and have used it 3 times. The first time hurt, but the others didn't (except once, I didn't finish the job because it was very sensitive). With hormone fluctuations, I am sometimes extremely sensitive, and other times not.

I think if you start it early (If you want to be hairless for the birth) you will have an easier time of it, rather than getting the first one done right before 40 weeks.

I also do not think removing hair on your own determinism has anything to do with anti-feminism, or setting women back from fighting for their right not to be shaven during birth. I think do what feels good to you, for yourself.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

At 26 weeks my whole "down there" region is so incredably sensitive that sometimes walking is too sensitizing. I can't imagine getting WAXED!









Then again, I'm of the school of thought that if it grows on a body, it belongs there so I'm sure I don't understand the whole issue


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I am the OP and noticed all the posts on this thread. I was 5 months pregnant at the time I posted this and was already huge since baby stuck was out the front and nowhere else! Shaving was becoming painful, not in the pubic area, but my stomach ached from bending over, I got dizzy from bending over, my one foot was swollen and would turn blue if I put it up on the edge of the tub or toilet, and DH was not competent to do any shaving for me. I also had mild discharge continually and couldn't stand the feeling of it caught in the hair! Ick! That being said, I despised the feeling of having my bikini area done the one other time I waxed there (for the week of my wedding in the Caribbean and I didn't get a Brazilian, only cleaned up the sides), so I was too scared to get the whole thing done. I ended up shaving myself bald (so I wouldn't have to trim too often!) and then trimmed as short as I could every couple of weeks. And let my foot turn blue and get dizzy while I was doing it. Ugh.

As for the posts that implied I wasn't natural and don't belong here because I *considered* a Brazilian once in my life so I didn't have to uncomfortably trim for the last 4 months of my pregnancy and so that I didn't have to spend 7 weeks yanking blood chunks out of my hair after birth....that is the first time in the 3.5 years I have been a member here (and 11 years of reading Mothering magazine) that someone has implied that about me.







I guess my 2 unmedicated/midwife attended/vaginal births, our organic/mostly vegetarian diet, exclusively breastfeeding on demand for the first 12 months of life and child led weaning after that (and still breastfeeding on demand), sling wearing, non-vaccinating, anti-circumcision, recycling, co-sleeping, plastic hating lifestyle doesn't count for being natural.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:

Then again, I'm of the school of thought that if it grows on a body, it belongs there so I'm sure I don't understand the whole issue















My questions is directed to others with this belief (not just the person who said this line, so I took her name out of the quote). Do you (general you) cut your hair? If you ever had an odd hormonal balance or had to take some sort of medication that made you grow a moustache (I know women that this has happened to), would you pluck or wax off your moustache?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
Things we CHOOSE to do to ourselves... Great. Things done to us... not so great.









Agreed.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelSerena* 
I purchased an epilator specifically for doing brazilian hair removal, partially because I have been wanting to for quite a while now, and because of the horrendous "blood clots" in the hair after the birth of my first DD. I am 22 weeks PG and have used it 3 times. The first time hurt, but the others didn't (except once, I didn't finish the job because it was very sensitive). With hormone fluctuations, I am sometimes extremely sensitive, and other times not.

I own an epilator and have tried to use it on my bikini area unsuccessfully. I think I must be more sensitive in that area. I absolutely love my epilator for my arm pits though! I haven't shaved an arm pit in over 2 years. I just run the epilator over them twice a week to pick up any stray hairs and I'm done! No ooey stubby feeling under the arms, no "crap I forgot to shave my pits" at the beach or pool, and no razor burn! You are really lucky that you're having success with the epilator in the bikini area!


----------

